# برنامج مشاهدة قنوات الدش علي النت  Internet_TV



## GAD FOR JESUS (6 مارس 2009)

برنامج رائع لمشاهدة قنوات الدش علي النت بدون اي اشتراك وكارت ستلايت 

:download:


http://www.4shared.com/file/91426556/be274fdb/Internet_TV_Setup.html


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 مارس 2009)

ميرسى يا جاد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## GogoRagheb (6 مارس 2009)

*شكرا ليك 
علي تعبك
وجاري التجربة​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 مارس 2009)

ميررررررسى على البرنامج 

​ ربنا  يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2009)

شكراااااااااا جزيلا


----------



## kalimooo (6 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااا يا جاد
ربنا يباركك


----------



## لي شربل (6 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو GAD FOR JESUS 
لكن مساحته 150 kb 
ورفض يقوم بالسطب ورسالته كانت Error launching installer 
 الله معك .*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 مارس 2009)

*شكرا علي البرنامج​*


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (7 مارس 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

شكرا علي البرنامج


----------



## maikel fady (13 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على البرنامج جميل فعلا:d​


----------



## روح الرب (14 مارس 2009)

فعلا برنامج رائع باشا وجاري التحميل شكررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## genaatef (30 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على البرننامج مس مش عايز ينزل ليه


----------



## genaatef (31 مارس 2009)

ميرسى على البرنامج حملته بس مش عايز يشتغل ممكن مساعده


----------



## BishoRagheb (31 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي البرنامج
جاري التجربة​


----------



## SALVATION (8 أبريل 2009)

_شكرا كتييير جاد_
_تسلم ايدك _
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Magdy Ibrahim (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا على البرنامج يا جاد


----------



## duosrl (27 أبريل 2009)

gad for jesus قال:


> برنامج رائع لمشاهدة قنوات الدش علي النت بدون اي اشتراك وكارت ستلايت
> 
> :download:
> 
> ...



شكرا اخي العزيز
ربنا يعوضك


----------

